# Thought he was dons teething...



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

For the past week or so Mauser's ears had gone back to their "normal" flying nun position. I look at his teeth as much as he'll let me, and I thought maybe we were done with the whole teething thing. To get the top of his ears to stay put, I did the breathe right strips (the first ear I didn't do the best of jobs). First pic is of yesterday, the first day the strips were in place. This morning we woke up to his ears being ridiculously lazy (second pic). Looks like I jumped the gun! Oops. At least he still has full motion of his ears and doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Done* I apparently type faster than autocorrect can keep up.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

How old is he?


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

About 5.5 months


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Morning, were his ears standing before teething started? If so, they most likely will go back up again. As for the teething, its not uncommon for the ears to fall, and my boy's teething lasted until apx 7 months... He had teepee ears for so long, I thought they would never straighten out, but they did. During this time I gave him lots to chew on..chewing is good for the ears..or so I have been told. For example, knuckle bones or bully sticks. Good luck.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Teething is not only the teeth falling out, but it is the full tooth/teeth coming in completely.


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

His ears have never gone up more than the flying nun thing, at least not longer than 5-10 minutes when we're outside and he hears some deer in the woods. Whenever it happens I'm never sure if they went up on their own or somehow just got stuck there. It almost never happens inside though. I looked yesterday and he did have 2 more little premolars popping through the gums. He has several bones to chew on, I'm probably going to get him a bully stick today if I can find one. Did any of your dogs get whinier/needier when they were teething? He's such a cry baby now and he never used to be, but I'm not sure if it's the teething or because he got fixed about the same time (it was required at 4 months from the rescue I got him, which is stupid).


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Debanneball said:


> As for the teething, its not uncommon for the ears to fall, and my boy's teething lasted until apx 7 months... He had teepee ears for so long, I thought they would never straighten out, but they did.


Ooh, so there may be a chance I'll still get to see some crazy ears? 

I might feel _slightly_ gipped if I don't get any wonky ear stages LOL


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Mauser, at night, I would give Fritz an ice cube, watch him chomp on it, wait, give another. Don't overdo it. Some people say it causes cramps and bloat, but this worked for me. Google it, read up on it, and make your decision. I never gave him a bowl, then left him unattended...I gave cube by cube and watched, it seemed to relieve the pain. Needy.. not really, but your dog just went through neutering also. Sort of hurts all over eh boy... Good luck.


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah I give him ice cubes, sometimes he'll "ask" for 2-3 more. It seems to help when his gums are hurting from a tooth coming in. He didn't really act like the neutering bothered him all that much, he was ready to play later that night. It's been a month and a half since he had the operation. I guess time will tell on the neediness.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

How long have you had him? Do you work, or stay at home with him? The neediness may dissapate in time, once he truly feels secure..do you know anything of his past?


----------



## mauser1 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've had him since he was between 8 and 10 weeks. I'm in grad school, so I have classes and a research assistant position. He's never left home alone for more than 4 hours at a time normally. Usually I'll be gone for a few hours, come back for an hour or two (and usually take him to the park or something), then go back to class or whatever for another couple hours. I guess I don't mind it all that much, he wants to cuddle in bed with me now where before he preferred having his own space.


----------

